# Stockinette that does NOT roll.... REALLY!



## AmyKnits

I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.

The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.

On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front 

I have never seen a pattern written this way before. 

Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself. 

This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!

As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Wow, nice to know. Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy

Well done Amy :thumbup: :thumbup: and thank you for sharing with us. :thumbup:


----------



## fstknitter

Thanks so much for sharing this Amy


----------



## Fourel

Thank you Amy, I have bookmarked this tip.


----------



## martina

Thank you for this useful tip.


----------



## sanaylor

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Amy, for sharing this with us! What a great tip!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Amy, do you need to cast on the extra two sts. or does the pattern allow for it? Well, I guess it must allow for it, as it says to do that in the pattern instructions. I do wonder about other patterns though. If you would need to add on sts. I sure wish I had known this earlier. I just finished a top for my GD and it has to have an Attached I Cord to make it not roll. I finally got one on there but (around the neck) but had to frog back about 5 times as I kept messing up on it and when I would take it out it would mess up sts. beneath. It still doesn't look "Nice" you know? But it's on there, and hopefully blocking it will help some. But, I will definitely use this next time. I have heard here on KP of course, to slip the first st and knit the last stitch, but that never seemed to work for me. Maybe this will. Thanks,
Sue


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Thanks so very much for this tip! This will be useful.


----------



## peanutpatty

Wow, SO handy, solves an age-old problem. Thanks, and I'll have to try this.


----------



## loubroy

Thank you for this information. I have a sweater pattern that is stockinette stitch and I just gave up on it because the bottom rolled. I'll have to bring out my pattern and try it again.


----------



## jobikki

Amy, as always, you come to the our rescue. Thanks!


----------



## jdb

Thanks Amy, I was just doing a piece and up into it I noticed that it had started curling and I wanted to kick myself because I didn't think to slip that first stitch. Your tip is even better, thanks for sharing. 

Judy


----------



## Britknitar

Great tip. :thumbup: 

Duly noted, thanks.


----------



## cathie02664

I have always slipped my first stitch no matter what pattern i do just for the clean edge
I'm excited to have a clean edge that won't roll
Thanks for sharing


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks for sharing. I have the Lichen shawl pattern in my Ravelry library. It is just so different. And it is good to know how not to have stockinette roll.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Finally, the cure for the rolling stockinette. So simple and yet so vital for nicely draping finished products for us knitters. Thank you, Amy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

loubroy said:


> Thank you for this information. I have a sweater pattern that is stockinette stitch and I just gave up on it because the bottom rolled. I'll have to bring out my pattern and try it again.


The non-roll edges of the stockinette stitch is for the sides of the pattern. I am afraid your bottom edge of the sweater will still roll. You need a ribbing pattern to go around the bottom of the sweater to keep it from rolling.

There is not a way to slip stitch the cast on edge of the stockinette stitchwork, but you can slip the stitches of the beginning of the row/s.

The first two stitches slipped is a good thing for knitting stockinetter scarves too! Zoe


----------



## 9sueseiber

loubroy. If you are starting at the bottom, couldn't you cast on with the I Cord cast on and then knit a few rows of I Cord? Maybe someone will answer this here, as I have not tried it just seems like you could to me. But that's just me and I'm always getting things wrong. So be sure and ask someone else first. Also, for the top, it seems like to me, you could knit a few rows of I Cord and then bind off with an I Cord Bind off. Sounds good to me, but-----. ha
Sue


----------



## Frannyward

Great tip Amy. Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits

5mmdpns said:


> The non-roll edges of the stockinette stitch is for the sides of the pattern. I am afraid your bottom edge of the sweater will still roll. You need a ribbing pattern to go around the bottom of the sweater to keep it from rolling.
> 
> There is not a way to slip stitch the cast on edge of the stockinette stitchwork, but you can slip the stitches of the beginning of the row/s.
> 
> The first two stitches slipped is a good thing for knitting stockinetter scarves too! Zoe


Thanks for clarifying, Zoe.

The slipped stitches are on the sides, so the stockinette will not curl side to side. However, on this piece even the bottom does NOT roll up, either.

This technique would work great for a scarf or an afghan with stockinette. I have a bib pattern that I will use it on next. The bonus is that the sides will not curl in AND the ends are not rolling up or down either! :thumbup:

The hem of a sweater really cannot make use of this technique because it is worked on the edges, not the end. :thumbdown:


----------



## 9sueseiber

WOO HOO!! Thanks Amy
Sue


----------



## dalex1945

Very good to know. I bookmarked this for future reference. Thanks so much for sharing this tip.


----------



## SharonT

Hmmm...great tip thanks for sharing!


----------



## settermom

WOW! Fabulous! Definitely looking forward to doing it this way on my next SS project. THANKS!


----------



## 5mmdpns

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Zoe.
> 
> The slipped stitches are on the sides, so the stockinette will not curl side to side. However, on this piece even the bottom does NOT roll up, either.
> 
> This technique would work great for a scarf or an afghan with stockinette. I have a bib pattern that I will use it on next. The bonus is that the sides will not curl in AND the ends are not rolling up or down either! :thumbup:
> 
> The hem of a sweater really cannot make use of this technique because it is worked on the edges, not the end. :thumbdown:


Put some great knitting minds together and we get 2 + 2 equalling out! ahahahha, Zoe  :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I have to try this on a square or rectangular swatch.

This has edges that look like they're at about a 45 degree angle, which usually doesn't roll in stockinette stitch. I would tend to think that that's why it isn't rolling, but I'll have to try this out on a nice, square swatch. Since the edge doesn't affect anything other than the edge, I tend to think that it's the angle that's keeping it from rolling.

I do believe in magic, but this doesn't make sense.

I'll let you know.


----------



## loubroy

Thanks for the info. I guess my brain was turned off when I read about not rolling stockinette stitch. It sure makes sense now that you pointed it out to me. I'll check out the icord solution.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

In the next day or so, I'll knit a swatch with square edges and slip the first two stitches, and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 9sueseiber

lostarts said:


> In the next day or so, I'll knit a swatch with square edges and slip the first two stitches, and let you know how it turns out.


1st 2 and last 2 don't forget.haha
Sue


----------



## AmyKnits

lostarts said:


> In the next day or so, I'll knit a swatch with square edges and slip the first two stitches, and let you know how it turns out.


I will knit up a square swatch as well. This isn't REALLY knitted on an angle, but the 15 rows are knitted and then an increase row is done and this is repeated.... Not knitted as much on an angle, but increased.

Now you've got me curious..... I'm going to have to put down this sock and satisfy my (our) curiosity. It's the dreaded "second" sock anyways.... So I don't really mind setting it aside for a bit! Lol


----------



## AmyKnits

Here you go. Same yarn, same sized needles.... No rolling!!


----------



## peanutpatty

Looks to me like if you have to sew 2 edges together, it would be much easier to do, too. The inside edge would act as a seam allowance. Gotta try it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Amazing!


----------



## Teeple

Amy thank you for this great tip.


----------



## vjh1530

I love that technique of holding the yarn in front when I slip the edge, although I have only used the first stitch, not the first two. Will have to try it! I use it whenever I have a stockingette edge that will be left plain. It gives a beautiful edge treatment. I first learned about it on You Tube when I was watching knitting technique videos by Berta Karapetyan. It can't be used for edges that will be seamed or picked up, though. 

Thanks for the great tutorial - you always are such a great teacher!! Love your posts!


----------



## 9sueseiber

Who is the designer that made the pattern, and is she/he the only one that knows this? Did they just now make it up? I'm so curious as to where this idea came from. aren't you guys? Thanks Amy.
Sue


----------



## vershi

Wow, I am going to try this, am fed up with the roll. Thanks for the tip :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi

Just a thought, would it make the side seams a bit tight on a cardi or jumper.?? Or where you pick up stitches for front band


----------



## Andrelsea

Great news, thanks for sharing


----------



## Andrelsea

First thing I have bookmarked. It takes me a while to learn new things!


----------



## MartyCare

Looks great. Slipping three or four stitches at the end of a row is how people add an i-cord edge. So this is a variant of that. Except that you aare doing reverse stockinette by purl on knit side and the other way around. I'll have to try that. There are still methods waiting to be un-vented!
Carol K in OH


----------



## wjeanc

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for this tip. You're great.


----------



## Gypsycream

Certainly worth noting. Thank you Amy


----------



## Oldgirly

I have been knitting and crocheting for many many years and have now at my age learnt something new and simple thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Judy C.

Thank you! Looks great and I'm keeping instructions close at hand.


----------



## paljoey46

Bookmarking this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grapejelli

What an outstanding tip, Amy. I must try this. Thanks.


----------



## anetdeer

Wow! You learn something everyday! Thanks for sharing Amy.


----------



## Donna Jean

Thanks for sharing that useful tip


----------



## jonibee

Great ...will have to make note of it..Thank You for the helpful needed tip!


----------



## macnzacsmom

Thanks for posting this


----------



## emmatonoose

Bookmarked!!  Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz

Thanks for the great tip. I'm making a sweater with stockinette st and the sides are rolling. I'm going make those changes. Thanks Amy!!


----------



## tamarque

Interesting and worth a try.

BTW--what are you making. The shape is intriguing/


----------



## bootzie

I'm reeeally going to have to remember that tip. Patterns usually have you slip the 1st st. This I imagine provides extra insurance.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ginka

OMG ,thank you so much for the tip .I just ripped out a scarf I was knitting with the doll yarn because it was rolling into a tube ,I had about 20 inches done ,cried while I did it ,but better late than never ,,,,thanks again !


----------



## journey7

Amy, This information goes into my knitting notebook. Thanks for sharing. b.t.w. your shawl is vry pretty.


----------



## yooperdooper

That is nice to know, TY for the info, I wonder if slipping some first stitches of Tunisian would help rolling


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for sharing your valued knowledge, Amy. Want to see the shawl finished. That is such a beautiful color.


----------



## MinnesotaNative

Great information, thank you


----------



## barbcarroll

This is wonderful news ! Thank you ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sedona

I had purchased the Lichen pattern this past week. After reading thru the instructions, I was concerned about the sides curling. Thanks for showing that the pattern was written to take care of that problem. Now I can get started knitting the Shawl!


----------



## vpatt

If only I could get rid of my other "rolls" so easily, lol. I will be using this and I think I have the Lichen shawl pattern.....is it a long skinny shawl?
Thanks Amy!


----------



## davidw1226

Thank you.


----------



## Catma4

Wonderful. And I like the way it looks; almost like a border.


----------



## Jillyrich

I gotta try this!!


----------



## scottishlass

Thanks Amy--- that will solve an age old problem will sure be trying this.....sl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I've completed over 13" of the back of a sweater without knowing about this great technique. Would it be possible to do the two fronts and two sleeves using this technique and leave the back with each stitch knitted per the instructions? This would make it so much easier to seam the sides, etc., it seems to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks Amy, have to keep that in mind!


----------



## Beth72

I agree with all the above THANK YOU for this great hint.:-D


----------



## Robin Redhead

Thanks, Amy. Slipping the two stitches makes a nice edging, too!


----------



## London Girl

Thanks Amy, that's going to come in very useful!!


----------



## joycevv

Thanks Amy! A good trick to know.


----------



## Rainebo

What a discovery! Thanks, Amy!


----------



## knittingbear

Thanks Amy. I just made a swatch and it really works. This will be so useful. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## vershi

vershi said:


> Just a thought, would it make the side seams a bit tight on a cardi or jumper.?? Or where you pick up stitches for front band


I've just realised you wouldn't use this if you were going to sew it up, duh, the heat has got to my brain I think.


----------



## wildfire0

I am going to try that this morning.


----------



## sblp

Oh my... first this is great to know! Thank you...
But I say "Oh my" because I was reading the replies and well as usual I haven't been using all the great features here at KP. A "bookmark"?? Now that I'm aware it's there... I'll be using that one a lot! I have such a bad habit of not digging in; I still do things too quickly and miss out on so much. Still learning in my 50's.


----------



## Katieknits

AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, really nice to know


----------



## BlueTressym

9sueseiber said:


> Amy, do you need to cast on the extra two sts. or does the pattern allow for it? Well, I guess it must allow for it, as it says to do that in the pattern instructions. I do wonder about other patterns though. If you would need to add on sts. I sure wish I had known this earlier. I just finished a top for my GD and it has to have an Attached I Cord to make it not roll. I finally got one on there but (around the neck) but had to frog back about 5 times as I kept messing up on it and when I would take it out it would mess up sts. beneath. It still doesn't look "Nice" you know? But it's on there, and hopefully blocking it will help some. But, I will definitely use this next time. I have heard here on KP of course, to slip the first st and knit the last stitch, but that never seemed to work for me. Maybe this will. Thanks,
> Sue


This is a really good question and I'd be interested to hear the answer if anyone knows.


----------



## beachknit

This is not a new "invention" but simply an icord edging. I've used it on scarves to keep the sides from curling in. Can't remember where I first encountered it, probably in a knitting book. Works well BUT makes for a slightly heavier look.


AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae

As always, Amy, inspiring and helpful. That will be very pretty when done.


----------



## faigiezipper

That is great to know. I wonder if it works on all yarns. What did you use for the shawl?


----------



## Grandma11

Thanks for the info


----------



## Buttons

That's wonderful to know. Leave it to Amy. Your shawl is looking great. Make sure you post pics of your shawl when done.


Witch way does this go?

Towards you is front and away from you is the back or is towards away from you is the front and towards you is the back.


----------



## joanh8060

Reminds me of a "wrapped edge" for front bands of cardigans that I found years ago in a pattern by a Swedish company, Jacobsdahl. Their patterns were full of great techniques First time I had seen a 3 needle bind off for example. 
Pulling one of the old patterns I see a British Columbia address for Canadian Distribution. Nordic Yarn Imports Ltd. Anyone know if they are still in business and are they handling Jaocobsdahl patterns.? Joan 8060
PS Nordic yarn Imports Ssurrey BC is till in business. But no Jacobsdahl patterns. Garn instead. Googled just Jacobsdahl Goteborg and pretty much cam up empty. Only Jacobsdahl Garn Pensionieers Fund. Darn! Loved their simple colorful designs.


----------



## pzoe

Wow. Thanks so much. 

Pzoe


----------



## joanh8060

loubroy said:


> Thank you for this information. I have a sweater pattern that is stockinette stitch and I just gave up on it because the bottom rolled. I'll have to bring out my pattern and try it again.


Sometimes that is part of the design...a rolled lowser edge. Avoids a ribbed band and has its own appeal. Pull the sweater out and either crochet an simple single crochet stitch band...may take multiple rows. Or leave it and wear witha rolled "hem". Joan 8060


----------



## NJQuiet1

Great tip! Thanks for letting us know about this one.


----------



## crafty lady UK

Fantastic. It will make life so much easier.


----------



## knittylou

Thank you that is truley amazing. Just when you think: nothing ian be improved upon. WOW. I will be using this soon.


----------



## sharmend

Nice! Now to just remember that the next time I do something like that!


----------



## AmyKnits

beachknit said:


> This is not a new "invention" but simply an icord edging. I've used it on scarves to keep the sides from curling in. Can't remember where I first encountered it, probably in a knitting book. Works well BUT makes for a slightly heavier look.


This IS similar to an I-cord edging, but an I-cord edging uses three stitches and will make an actual "edge" on your piece... it looks like an edge.

An I-cord directs you to purl the last three stitches so that you have the same EDGE on either side.

With THIS stitch, there IS NO edge.... this looks like just plain stockinette on the front.... no edge. There IS a slight edge on the back, but no edge on the front.


----------



## oakwoman

Thanks for sharing, great to know.


----------



## 5mmdpns

AmyKnits said:


> This IS similar to an I-cord edging, but an I-cord edging uses three stitches and will make an actual "edge" on your piece... it looks like an edge.
> 
> An I-cord directs you to purl the last three stitches so that you have the same EDGE on either side.
> 
> With THIS stitch, there IS NO edge.... this looks like just plain stockinette on the front.... no edge. There IS a slight edge on the back, but no edge on the front.


For those who cant open the document, here is the picture. You can definitely see the the "soft" edge. Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits

beachknit said:


> This is not a new "invention" but simply an icord edging. I've used it on scarves to keep the sides from curling in. Can't remember where I first encountered it, probably in a knitting book. Works well BUT makes for a slightly heavier look.


This is SIMILAR to the traditional I-cord edge, but is not an "edge" at all.

An I-cord edge will create just that... and EDGE or a BORDER. You slip the first three stitches and purl the last three... creating an attached edge that will help keep the stockinette from rolling.

This method is quite different as there IS NO edge... simply stockinette that won't curl. You won't end up with that heavy edge that you have with I-cord edging.


----------



## Beachkc

Thanks for sharing this tip. I coulda have used this info when I made my Dreambird with stockinette background . it is a very neat edge.


----------



## AmyKnits

5mmdpns said:


> For those who cant open the document, here is the picture. You can definitely see the the "soft" edge. Zoe


Thanks, Zoe. I was having a bugger getting the photo to paste properly. THIS photo is of an I-cord edge and I was trying to demonstrate that it IS a border or an edge treatment as it is obvious on both sides of your knitted fabric.

This technique I have posted does NOT make a border or edge... simply stockinette that looks like stockinette and does not roll.

Seriously cool. This would be cool for any project such as a scarf that has a stockinette background and you don't want to have to add a "frame" or border to your work... sometimes that edge is not the look you really want to have to have for your project!


----------



## nanciann

Thanks Amy. That is a great find. Proves to me that you can teach an old dog new tricks...


----------



## cr8images

Thanks Amy for the posting. A few questions:

-What is the sample picture that is yellow with the pink icord edge? It looks like it might be a bootie...if it is I would love to have the pattern.
-Someone stated not to use this method if seaming the piece? I am wondering whywouldnt it make nice smooth edges that were easy to seam?


----------



## gigi 722

Thanks..now to remember to do it!


----------



## AmyKnits

cr8images said:


> Thanks Amy for the posting. A few questions:
> 
> -What is the sample picture that is yellow with the pink icord edge? It looks like it might be a bootie...if it is I would love to have the pattern.
> -Someone stated not to use this method if seaming the piece? I am wondering whywouldnt it make nice smooth edges that were easy to seam?


The photos I shared were IMAGES of an I-cord edge. I just did a SEARCH for photos. I have no idea what the item is... sorry.

MY piece is the coral/red sample.

I wouldn't use an I-cord edge and then seam because you will have a "lip" or pronounced "edge" on your piece which would make seaming very difficult and bulky.

I have found that when you are seaming a piece, slipping just the first stitch will give you a nice clean edge to make seaming easier. After a piece is seamed, it won't roll any longer.... so this really isn't necessary.

This technique would be most beneficial for knitting stockinette without a border and without curling.


----------



## Margeeh348

Thanks for the great tip. Will definitely bookmark this one.


----------



## Ma Kitty

Good thing I bought this pattern. It's on my "do it soon" list.


----------



## Mshatbox

WOW!! Thanks for this info! I will use it on the next Dreambird shawl. I like the knitted back for the Dreambird and this will help it not roll. VERY COOL!


----------



## MinnieMouse

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## redquilter

I have avoided so many scarf patterns because of the rolling. Tried so many "cures". Thanks so much for this one.


----------



## Bulldog

How does one bookmark?


----------



## WaterFall

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dialfred

OOOOO! Thank you. Been knitting over 30 years & I've never seen that tip.


----------



## peanutpatty

I have just decided to start a database "KP Hints & Tips" This will be the first entry. Bookmarking works great, but this will be quicker when I need something.


----------



## TONI268

Hi Amy

I don't understand: 
On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front 

What is (slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn ) ?
Do you knit 2 stitches or slide 2 stitches on the other needle?


----------



## taborhills

Amy, thanks. I enjoy the photos of this pattern, which looks easy enough; I want to know what goes on as it ends. Will look it up. It also looks as though real blocking will be called for.


----------



## AmyKnits

TONI268 said:


> Hi Amy
> 
> I don't understand:
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> What is (slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn ) ?
> Do you knit 2 stitches or slide 2 stitches on the other needle?


This "slipped stitch" is a common knitting term and technique. You can do a SEARCH to watch a video to help you get the idea.

Basically you will slip one stitch as if you would be purling that stitch from your left needle to your right needle.. without knitting it.... repeat and continue to knit or purl as you would normally do for the remainder of the row.


----------



## donna47304

redquilter said:


> I have avoided so many scarf patterns because of the rolling. Tried so many "cures". Thanks so much for this one.


I agree with you . . . tried so many 'cures' but still had rolling. This seems so simple and easily remembered.

Still curious about the seaming issue. True, the seam won't roll once sewn, but it'd be a lot easier to seam without the initial curling.

Great discussion!


----------



## gracieanne

Thanks Amy! This is brilliant!!!


----------



## AmyKnits

donna47304 said:


> I agree with you . . . tried so many 'cures' but still had rolling. This seems so simple and easily remembered.
> 
> Still curious about the seaming issue. True, the seam won't roll once sewn, but it'd be a lot easier to seam without the initial curling.
> 
> Great discussion!


If you want a neat edge for seaming, simply slip the first stitch of every row and you will have a nice, neat edge.


----------



## Jean Keith

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to try this. Next thing I do as I'm getting charity items ready to send out.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Good morning Amy. Many knitters come across techniques that are new to them. What I like about you is you are so quick to share with the rest of us. I have been knitting for many years and have never heard of this technique. Thank you for teaching some of us older knitters some new tricks. I for one appreciate all the techniques and tricks I have read in your posts and also other KP members posts. This is an amazing sight and just want you to know how much you are appreciated. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

great tip... I sure hope I can remember this.. I need a folder for tips from KP'rs LOL I will bookmark it for sure...


----------



## vjh1530

Here is a really nice YouTube video of the technique, only she uses only the first stitch, not the first two like you did, Amy. It shows how to hold the yarn in front, instead of in the back like is usually done. It shows the edge that is made. This lady's videos are pretty nice, by the way. Anyway, maybe it will help:






Love your kind sharing and ability to solve problems, Amy!!


----------



## Blueathlone

Very useful tip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Catperson

Dumb question- Do you slip the first two stitches of every row or just the first two rows?


----------



## arwenian

This is going to come in handy! Thank you, Amy!


----------



## nhauf001

AmyKnits, thank you! the rolling makes me crazy and who knew it could be so easily solved.


----------



## threekidsmom

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryannn

Priceless. Thanks so much. I will be sure to try that.
Mary Ann


----------



## 5mmdpns

TONI268 said:


> Hi Amy
> 
> I don't understand:
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> What is (slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn ) ?
> Do you knit 2 stitches or slide 2 stitches on the other needle?


When a pattern says to "slip the stitch purlwise with the yarn held in the back" what it means is 1. leave the working yarn at the back of your work and 2. insert your right needle tip into the stitch on your left needle going through the stitch from right to left. (When you knit the stitch, you are inserting the needle from left to right, assuming this is the way you normally knit and purl your stitches.) 3. you then slip this stitch onto the right needle.

If you had moved the working yarn to the front of the work, then you would have a bar of yarn across the front of these slipped stitches. This is for the right side (knit side) of the work. If you are slipping the stitches on the wrong side (purl side) then you move the working yarn to the front of your work and then you slip the stitches.

For this pattern you would do this for the first two stitches of each row that you start. You do not do this for the last two stitches of each row. Zoe


----------



## chorister

I shall certainly try this next time, thankyou!


----------



## edithann

Amy, thanks for sharing! I've used this slipping one stitch, but not two. Great idea! Is this designed by Larissa Brown?
Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


----------



## Cassiej

You are the Knitting Goddess. I am humbled before you. Spent last night playing with new scarf yarn and being very aware of the roll. I'm starting a new project now! The 5 other projects piled up around the living room won't mind. They like new friends. Thank you Amy.


----------



## gmarie

Thank you for this. It's tips like this that keeps us novice knitters happy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Louisew

Love the colour - I'm a pink girl! II always slip the first stitch but will try two. Thanks for the info Amy.
Louise


----------



## calisuzi

To cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Amy, thank you so much!! What a great technique!!


----------



## renie60135

I was just going to ask something in this vein. I am going to double knit a baby afghan in stockinette stitch. I am concerned about rolling, the pattern I saw has to knit with both colors the first and last stitch. Do you think it would roll or could I just slip the first 2? do you think that would work? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## AuntKnitty

Amazing...thanks for sharing Amy!


----------



## 5mmdpns

renie60135 said:


> I was just going to ask something in this vein. I am going to double knit a baby afghan in stockinette stitch. I am concerned about rolling, the pattern I saw has to knit with both colors the first and last stitch. Do you think it would roll or could I just slip the first 2? do you think that would work? Thanks for any and all help.


I would suggest making a long narrow swatch and see what happens. Perhaps a swatch 3 inches wide by 6 inches long to see if it does roll/not roll. Zoe


----------



## norita willadsen

Thank you Amy. Such a simple solution to an age old problem. Your a sweetheart. Norita


----------



## momeee

Thanks for sharing such good advice.


----------



## momeee

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks for showing the swatch.


----------



## damemary

Amy! You are so nice to share. An age-old problem solved. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ohpeachi

What is the name of the shawl that you're showing?


----------



## Catz N Dogz

Wonderful tip, thank you!


----------



## Bea 465

Well, I tried it too and it doesn't curl. Thanks so much Amy for telling us about this. Will add this to my notes.


----------



## ForgetfulFi

Brilliant news. Also thanks for spelling border correctly. Every time I see it written as boarder, I imagine lots of little men sleeping in the edge of my work. How creepy.
Fiona


----------



## Bea 465

5mmdpns said:


> I would suggest making a long narrow swatch and see what happens. Perhaps a swatch 3 inches wide by 6 inches long to see if it does roll/not roll. Zoe


Zoe, I was knitting swatches to try different seaming techniques. They are 2 inches wide and I didn't get any curling. I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## Janeway

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ramram0003

Thanks for that technique.


----------



## vananny

WOW! A great solution to this problem. Thanks for sharing it. Will remember it for my next project in stockinette.


----------



## MsP11

Wonderful! Thanks for giving us a solution


----------



## AmyKnits

Bea 465 said:


> Well, I tried it too and it doesn't curl. Thanks so much Amy for telling us about this. Will add this to my notes.


I tried it again today.... one with worsted weight wool and size 8US needles and again with a chunky weight yarn on size 9US needles and neither curled.

BTW... the red/coral sample was Berat Cotton-ish 55% cotton, 45% acrylic on size 5US needles.

Seems to work with any yarn and needle sizes. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Thanks for this, have never seen it before!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

How cool is that?! Thanks for telling us about this. It's an eternal problem.

Hazel


----------



## stirfry

Thank you Amy for posting this tip. Always been a problem for me.


----------



## mochamarie

The "girls" at stitching will love this! Always Amazing Amy, thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate

that's gonna be helpful ...


----------



## maystamps

Thank you for that post. Such a good thing to know. I hate the fact that stockinett edges roll.


----------



## knits42

Thanks, Amy, not only for this tip, but the interest you show in all the KP'ers dilemmas.

Since I can't get the hang of this magic loop cast on, I just know if I could get from North Texas to New York you could easily show me. Ha


----------



## klrober

Appreciate the tip, thank you


----------



## RuthSpinner

Cool. Thanks for the tip! It makes a pretty edge too.


----------



## machriste

Neat! Thanks so much.


----------



## jdsanford5

Thanks for sharing - going to give it a try too ;-)


----------



## pjstitches

OMGoodness! Thank you!! Amy!!!
All of the explanations and photos make it all very clear.
WOW! You have earned your Gold Star for the week, at least.
Paulette J

p.s. Please correct me: An I-cord can be 2, 3, 4, or 5 stitches, depending on the heaviness/weight that you desire. pj


----------



## dlarkin

Amy, what would we do without you?


----------



## 5mmdpns

pjstitches said:


> OMGoodness! Thank you!! Amy!!!
> All of the explanations and photos make it all very clear.
> WOW! You have earned your Gold Star for the week, at least.
> Paulette J
> 
> p.s. Please correct me: An I-cord can be 2, 3, 4, or 5 stitches, depending on the heaviness/weight that you desire. pj


I have done I-cord with ten stitches. Zoe


----------



## rosw

Can't wait to try it out. Many thanks you clever girl.


----------



## joanh8060

The Jacobsdahl method instructions were done on an uneven # of sts. From the right side, K2 sts, p and K to the end. On the back side, k the k sts, p the p sts until the last 2 sts. Holding the yarn back in the right hand, slip the next 2 sts as if to purl. Turn the work to the right side, and wrapping the yarn to the front k the next 2 sts. purl and knit to the end. 
I think this would work and have a similar effect. Joan 8060


----------



## grandmann

Amy,

Thanks for sharing with us your Discovery! You are a very generous person to do this.


----------



## Mireillebc

Thank you very much. Glad I read your message.


----------



## Beve

A big thank you!


----------



## kneonknitter

AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I cannot wait to try this. Hopefully it has solved the age old quandry for all us KPrs. Thanks Amy.
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene

Thanks Amy - you're a STAR *******


----------



## wlk4fun647

Thanks Amy... who would know something so simple, would fix an anoyong problem for so many knitters! Good job!!!


----------



## clmobry

I want this pattern - please


----------



## PearlGirl

Thanks for sharing this problem solver with us! I love the straight needles on your sample swatch, would you mind sharing the brand and source?


----------



## 9sueseiber

joanh8060 said:


> The Jacobsdahl method instructions were done on an uneven # of sts. From the right side, K2 sts, p and K to the end. On the back side, k the k sts, p the p sts until the last 2 sts. Holding the yarn back in the right hand, slip the next 2 sts as if to purl. Turn the work to the right side, and wrapping the yarn to the front k the next 2 sts. purl and knit to the end.
> I think this would work and have a similar effect. Joan 8060


 It might work, I don't doubt you at all. But the s2 at each end sounds so much easier to me. Thnks for shring though.
Sue


----------



## bethns

now that is a great idea!!!.


----------



## raindancer

Holy moly, that is great news! Thank you dear for sharing that with us~


----------



## heffernb

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Woefkins

Wonderful news! Thanks for sharing. Love the colour!
Hannet


----------



## jaml

WOW!! I can hardly wait to try it - as soon as I get off this computer.


----------



## Janeway

heffernb said:


> Thanks for the great tip!


Your cat is beautiful!


----------



## GrannyGoode

What a GREAT technique!. I have to try a swatch ASAP, that's all there is to it. 
BTW, Amy, what project is on your circ ndl right now, the pink one in the pic?


----------



## Peggy Beryl

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've completed over 13" of the back of a sweater without knowing about this great technique. Would it be possible to do the two fronts and two sleeves using this technique and leave the back with each stitch knitted per the instructions? This would make it so much easier to seam the sides, etc., it seems to me. Thanks in advance.


Yes, you can change to this technique for the fronts and sleeves of your sweater because the seams are going to cover enough of the stitch differential that it not will be visible on the right side; you are the only one who will know that you did not use the same technique throughout your project.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

Peggy Beryl said:


> Yes, you can change to this technique for the fronts and sleeves of your sweater because the seams are going to cover enough of the stitch differential that it not will be visible on the right side; you are the only one who will know that you did not use the same technique throughout your project.


Thanks! I'd given up after so many pages that anyone would answer. I didn't see how it could go wrong but didn't know if it would show in a seam on one side or something. Thanks again.


----------



## scotjud

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! i've been knitting for 50+ years and have never heard of it. I'm SO glad to know about it!


----------



## Moon Loomer

AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


HI Amy,
It makes a small border that shows only on the wrong side. I will have to try it on the looms. Moon Loomer


----------



## Swtthng

I'm working on the Readers Wrap pattern (Annie's) and it starts with a nice border but then works into a ST stitch. It's rolling up all the time. I'm only a few inches into it do you think I could start slipping now?


----------



## thadeus40

Amy...you're the best! I too would like to know however if you need to add additional stitches to a pattern to allow for these 4 extra stitches.


----------



## jmewin

Thank you.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Bulldog said:


> How does one bookmark?


At the top left corner of each post there is a "Bookmark" notation, click on that area and a field will appear in which you note the description that will mean something to you to get you back to that posting.

When you want to look up your bookmarks, click on "My Bookmarks" at the top of any forum page to open your listing of saved titles and descriptions.


----------



## colon4me

OMG, thanks


----------



## LadyElle

Another useful "trick of the trade" we all can benefit from. Kudo's and thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## kikifields

Hallelujah, Amy! The only luck I've had was to k the first row tbl.
Thanks for a super, helpful, wonderful post!


----------



## kikifields

Hallelujah, Amy! The only luck I've had was to k the first row tbl.
Thanks for a super, helpful, wonderful post!


----------



## aljellie

That is truly amazing. Thank you Amy.
Ellie


----------



## IndigoSpinner

This seems to help on a really small swatch, but the bigger the swatch, the more it rolls.

Stockinette rolls. It doesn't matter what kind of a border it has, it still rolls. I knitted a swatch with the 2 stitch I-cord, and it still rolls.


----------



## ChristmasTree

This is amazing. There are so many things I want to try now that I see that it can be done without rolling. When I first started knitting I knitted a checkerboard scarf. I was so happy to have figured out how to do the color changes but when it was done it rolled up into a tube, never to be flattened, except when rolled like a jelly roll.


----------



## Glo54

Great tip. Thankyou Amy.


----------



## Nitting_More

9sueseiber said:


> loubroy. If you are starting at the bottom, couldn't you cast on with the I Cord cast on and then knit a few rows of I Cord? Maybe someone will answer this here, as I have not tried it just seems like you could to me. But that's just me and I'm always getting things wrong. So be sure and ask someone else first. Also, for the top, it seems like to me, you could knit a few rows of I Cord and then bind off with an I Cord Bind off. Sounds good to me, but-----. ha
> Sue


9sueseiber, do you really mean it when you say "knit a few rows of I Cord?" I've never heard of that OR the I Cord cast on. Could you elaborate on this or tell me where to find more information about it? Tnx
Nitting_More


----------



## MaryE-B

Bookmarked it!


----------



## MaryE-B

Nitting_More said:


> 9sueseiber, do you really mean it when you say "knit a few rows of I Cord?" I've never heard of that OR the I Cord cast on. Could you elaborate on this or tell me where to find more information about it? Tnx
> Nitting_More


I've never heard of knitting rows of I-cord but here is one link for the cast on. 




Google it for more videos. There is also a bind off.


----------



## baglady1104

Thanks, Amy; I am bookmarking this page, too, and intend to try it right away. Your work is so beautiful.


----------



## pemkelly

I love learning new things. Thank you Amy for such helpful information.


----------



## SusieQue

AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks so much for sharing this and for the photo to help visualize. I've bookmarked this for my next project.
:thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit

Amy, thank you for the terrific and helpful information!


----------



## Shirley2

I tried it today and it worked just fine..I was using "Baby Jacquards"(Bernat) it is a 3 weight like DK..this worked wonderful...Thanks to you Amy


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Great tip, Amy - you have come to the rescue yet again. And a fab pattern so I've bought that too. Possible Christmas present? Thank you


----------



## Rainyday

Thanks Amy. a fantastic tip. :thumbup:


----------



## G'maP

Now THAT's something worth knowing! Thanks so much for sharing.
:-D


----------



## Judyh

MaryE-B said:


> I've never heard of knitting rows of I-cord but here is one link for the cast on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it for more videos. There is also a bind off.


Mary, I tried to watch the video, but said it was 'not found'


----------



## MaryE-B

Judyh said:


> Mary, I tried to watch the video, but said it was 'not found'


Judah, I don't know why the link didn't work, but all you need to do is type _I cord cast on_ into your search engine and you will get several videos. I use Google, but Bing or any of the others should work.


----------



## 5mmdpns

MaryE-B said:


> Judah, I don't know why the link didn't work, but all you need to do is type _I cord cast on_ into your search engine and you will get several videos. I use Google, but Bing or any of the others should work.


There are many youtube videos that are not available right now due to the youtube site maintenance.
Here is a good video from newstitchaday.
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-i-cord-cast-on/


----------



## Deeds825

When using a pattern that does not have this incorporated into it - would you add two extra stitches when casting on, or do you ignore the first two stitches in a pattern and slip them instead?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Deeds825 said:


> When using a pattern that does not have this incorporated into it - would you add two extra stitches when casting on, or do you ignore the first two stitches in a pattern and slip them instead?


I would ignore the first two stitches in a pattern and just slip them instead but that would all depend on the pattern. The item being knitted may not need the stitches slipped. Zoe


----------



## clmobry

Please --- I want this pattern


----------



## grandmann

clmobry said:


> Please --- I want this pattern


You need to sign into Ravelry 
The pattern: Lichen Shawl
Cost: $6


----------



## grandmann

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lichen-5


----------



## Judyh

5mmdpns said:


> There are many youtube videos that are not available right now due to the youtube site maintenance.
> Here is a good video from newstitchaday.
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-i-cord-cast-on/


Thanks 5mmdpns. Wow, looks like a complicated cast-on!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Judyh said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns. Wow, looks like a complicated cast-on!


It can be quite detailed as with many knitting things but once you know the pattern and understand the stitch sequencing, it does make it easier. Zoe


----------



## rlmayknit

Thanks Amy for this great tip. rlmayknit


----------



## mum41

Fourel said:


> Thank you Amy, I have bookmarked this tip.


----------



## Viddie

Thanks so much Amy- this is great info !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireR

Thank you SO much; am still trying to block a "curled edge" sweater that makes me say bad words to myself!!


----------



## Cnleb

Amy, too bad I didn't know this sooner! Would have saved me the hassle of using your advice on blocking a scarf! LOL!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Thanks for the cure info. Will have to try this out tonight on the baby sweater I am working on...


----------



## Polperro

Thanks for the tip it looks great.


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Amy, That is the very best tip I've ever gotten! I just hope that every KPer will somehow get to take advantage of such great information! Hats off to you!


----------



## julietremain

Amy and Zoe...thank you for all your help....I just bought this shawl!!!...love learning from you all and looking forward to becoming a better knitter!
julie


----------



## Yarnie.One

Thanks for sharing this wonderful tip!!! It looks quite nice as a border.


----------



## 9sueseiber

AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi, AmyKnits. I am doing a swatch in Red Heart Botutique Treasure. I must be doing something wrong. Bottom rolls, also top when I took it off of my needles. When I slip the sts. they do not follow up the side. They stay at the bottom and pull the bottom up as you go along. No wonder it's rolling. The sides aren't though. What am I doing wrong? Please.
Sue


----------



## IndigoSpinner

You have to slip the stitches at the beginning of the row, and knit or purl the stitches at the end. Anytime you slip a stitch, it should have NOT been slipped on the previous row.

My swatch curls just as much as if I hadn't done anything at the beginnings of rows.

Stockinette stitch curls. This doesn't make it stop.


----------



## Bonita Johnson

Thanks to all my KP friends for all of their help!!! It really worked..THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Bonita Johnson said:


> Thanks to all my KP friends for all of their help!!! It really worked..THANK YOU!!!!!


What did you do _besides_ put an I-cord binding on the edge?

I tried this, and it didn't make any difference. It curled just as badly. I-cord has never stopped stockinette from curling for me.

You have to be doing something else to make this work.


----------



## egkntter

Oh my gosh, you are a godsend THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## egkntter

does this also depend on the thickness of the yarn? because I tried this on fairly thick yarn and the bottom is curling, or is this soley for the sides


----------



## IndigoSpinner

egkntter said:


> does this also depend on the thickness of the yarn? because I tried this on fairly thick yarn and the bottom is curling, or is this soley for the sides


This is only a narrow I-cord knitted on the sides. I don't see how it could affect the bottom, or even the sides it's knitted on. My sample rolled on the bottom, top and sides as much as if I hadn't done anything at all.

A heavy steam blocking will help stockinette roll less.

If you knit with a larger needle, stockinette will roll less, and if you knit with a smaller needle, it'll roll more. If you put a non-rolling border on something, it will move the roll to the inside of the border, but it won't stop it rolling.

What really stops rolling is knitting something with about the same number of knits and purls per square area. For instance, if you have the same number of knits and purls in every row, or if you have the same number of knits and purls per every two rows (or 4 rows, whatever).

I'd really like to know what else you're doing that's making you think that it isn't rolling anymore.


----------



## MrsO

Great tip Amy. Thank you.


----------



## AmyKnits

lostarts said:


> This is only a narrow I-cord knitted on the sides. I don't see how it could affect the bottom, or even the sides it's knitted on. My sample rolled on the bottom, top and sides as much as if I hadn't done anything at all.
> 
> A heavy steam blocking will help stockinette roll less.
> 
> If you knit with a larger needle, stockinette will roll less, and if you knit with a smaller needle, it'll roll more. If you put a non-rolling border on something, it will move the roll to the inside of the border, but it won't stop it rolling.
> 
> What really stops rolling is knitting something with about the same number of knits and purls per square area. For instance, if you have the same number of knits and purls in every row, or if you have the same number of knits and purls per every two rows (or 4 rows, whatever).
> 
> I'd really like to know what else you're doing that's making you think that it isn't rolling anymore.


I know you are calling this an icord edging, but did you use my instructions exactly as written? I have never knitted an icord edging but have used this series of instructions now over half a dozen times on projects and it produces stockinette that doesn't roll. Perhaps add a photo of your sample... front and back and we can figure out why yours is still rolling!?!?!?!

Many of us have tried it and it works.

This technique was taken from the Lichen shawl pattern. You can look at the pattern here and on Ravelry and see miles and miles (literally) of stockinette in this pattern that is NOT curling... done on all needles sizes and weights of yarn.

I have tried this several times on swatches AND used it on several projects. Several of us here on KP have used it and it produces stockinette that will not curl.

As you can see from my photo, the bottom edge sort of WANTS to curl, but it doesn't AND the longer you knit, the less the bottom will want to curl.

It works.... look at the near hundred of examples on Ravelry of stockinette that is not curling. After the pattern is finished, the edge does make a ripple type effect, but it is not curling in on itself! The straight edge is straight... and the entire scarf is done in stockinette.

It does work! All needle sizes and all weights of yarn. Every time. I don't THINK it's not rolling any more, it isn't!


----------



## AmyKnits

You call this an icord edging. I am admittedly a new knitter, but I HAVE done an applied icord edging before... it is done AFTER the project is finished and is shown on the right side.

Is this what you are talking about?

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=108

This is clearly not the same thing I am doing on my swatches.

This is similar to the technique I am using, but she is using three stitches. She adds that one of the advantages is stockinette that does not curl... you can see that her sample is not curling either...

http://happyknits.com/blog/i-cord-edging-so-simple/

I am sure don't want to post and share a technique that doesn't work. However, it has worked for me, over a hundred people who have knitted and shared their lichen shawls as well as many other knitters here on KP who have tried it.

I wonder what you are doing incorrectly.... please add a photo of your swatch OR explain what you are doing.


----------



## Irene P

This is a big help. Thank you. It does appear that the two stitches on each end of your work are not included in the pattern. Am I seeing this correctly?


----------



## aprilknits

AmyKnits said:


> I know you are calling this an icord edging, but did you use my instructions exactly as written? I have never knitted an icord edging but have used this series of instructions now over half a dozen times on projects and it produces stockinette that doesn't roll. Perhaps add a photo of your sample... front and back and we can figure out why yours is still rolling!?!?!?!
> 
> Many of us have tried it and it works.
> 
> This technique was taken from the Lichen shawl pattern. You can look at the pattern here and on Ravelry and see miles and miles (literally) of stockinette in this pattern that is NOT curling... done on all needles sizes and weights of yarn.
> 
> I have tried this several times on swatches AND used it on several projects. Several of us here on KP have used it and it produces stockinette that will not curl.
> 
> As you can see from my photo, the bottom edge sort of WANTS to curl, but it doesn't AND the longer you knit, the less the bottom will want to curl.
> 
> It works.... look at the near hundred of examples on Ravelry of stockinette that is not curling. After the pattern is finished, the edge does make a ripple type effect, but it is not curling in on itself! The straight edge is straight... and the entire scarf is done in stockinette.
> 
> It does work! All needle sizes and all weights of yarn. Every time. I don't THINK it's not rolling any more, it isn't!


Amy, you just plain ROCK! :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie

Amy comes through again! There sure are a lot of doubting thomases on this group. To me, seeing her swatches is believing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chickkie said:


> Amy comes through again! There sure are a lot of doubting thomases on this group. To me, seeing her swatches is believing!


Well ... to me, seeing *my own* swatches would be believing. Off to swatch a bit of stockinette!


----------



## aprilknits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well ... to me, seeing *my own* swatches would be believing. Off to swatch a bit of stockinette!


----------



## AmyKnits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well ... to me, seeing *my own* swatches would be believing. Off to swatch a bit of stockinette!


JJ This is the link I sent to you when you were on vacation. It has worked for me to prevent curling on a stockinette cardigan, the Lichen shawl and I recently knitted one of those baby bibs with a pattern knitted onto it.... you know, like a dishcloth.

It has worked for me and everyone else I have recommended try it... all except for Lostarts. I think it is because she is doing her own I-cord thing.... not sure, but she is the only one who didn't love it.

I am working on more swatches now... both on same yarn and needles one WITH the technique and one WITHOUT the technique. I think a more fair way to see if it rolls or not is to bind off. It is a more accurate representation.

Remember, this is an EDGE treatment which is to stop stockinette from rolling in on itself. It it not intended to stop stockinette from rolling UP because it is done on the edges. However, I did notice that it stabilizes the edges so the bottom tends to roll less.

Please post your results... I am almost finished and will post mine as well.


----------



## wordancer

OK, neato now I hope to remember to try this thanks


----------



## AmyKnits

OK... Here goes... One more time. I have knitted a sample WITH the edge technique and WITHOUT the technique.... Both are done with the same worsted weight yarn 75%acrylic, 25% wool and both are done using size 8US needles.

I would be upset if I were recommending a technique that doesn't work, so this is to make ME feel more comfortable as well. 

I cannot say if you need to add stitches for this. If you were doing plain stockinette, it will roll and make the piece more narrow. You will have to use your judgement.

* Remember... this is to prevent the EDGES from curling in. If you are working on a narrow piece such as a scarf, the stabilization of the two edges WILL help with the curling up of the hem or bottom edge.

I used the technique on the edges of a cardigan... there was no rolling of the edges, but it didn't prevent the hem from rolling because there were significantly more stitches used in the sweater so the edges didn't stabilize enough to make a difference in a much wider piece as a sweater. I did NOT add any stitches to the cardigan to allow for this technique... because with an adult cardigan a stitch or two wouldn't amount to much.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I don't have time to knit another swatch this second, but I'll do it a little later and go back to the original directions to see what I missed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

vjh1530 said:


> I love that technique of holding the yarn in front when I slip the edge, although I have only used the first stitch, not the first two. Will have to try it! I use it whenever I have a stockingette edge that will be left plain. It gives a beautiful edge treatment. I first learned about it on You Tube when I was watching knitting technique videos by Berta Karapetyan. *It can't be used for edges that will be seamed or picked up, though.*...


Whyever *not*?! I do loads of mitred squares and always have a slip-stitch edge from which to pick up stitches for the next square. 
When seaming, it doesn't interfere at all, unless you mean to abut the two edges. In _that_ case, it may not be the best idea.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

On the subject of mitered squares, I used to slip edge stitches because everyone told me to do it.

But it gave me obvious chain stitches on the back of the work. On something that only needs one right side, that's fine, but on a baby blanket or scarf, that just wasn't acceptable to me.

I was doing the squares in garter stitch because of reversibility, so I didn't slip the first stitch. Then, when I went to pick up stitches. I picked up a strand on the edge of the work on each of the little things that look like knots right on the edge.

The result was beautiful! You can't tell which side is which!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

9sueseiber said:


> loubroy. If you are starting at the bottom, couldn't you cast on with the I Cord cast on and then knit a few rows of I Cord? Maybe someone will answer this here, as I have not tried it just seems like you could to me. But that's just me and I'm always getting things wrong. So be sure and ask someone else first. Also, for the top, it seems like to me, you could knit a few rows of I Cord and then bind off with an I Cord Bind off. Sounds good to me, but-----. ha
> Sue


I-cord edges can be worked as you knit the piece. 
I-cord can be used as a cast-on and as a cast-off.

I know of no means of knitting a few rows of I-cord before the I-cord cast-off or after the I-cord cast-on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

OK. I've swatched. 
5.5 mm needle. 
Worsted weight yarn. 
Crochet-hook cast-on. 
22 stitches. 
30 rows.
It curls. 
It doesn't stretch as much as the stockinette portion.

I am ecstatic for those for whom it works; it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lostarts said:


> On the subject of mitered squares, I used to slip edge stitches because everyone told me to do it.
> 
> But it gave me obvious chain stitches on the back of the work. On something that only needs one right side, that's fine, but on a baby blanket or scarf, that just wasn't acceptable to me.
> 
> I was doing the squares in garter stitch because of reversibility, so I didn't slip the first stitch. Then, when I went to pick up stitches. I picked up a strand on the edge of the work on each of the little things that look like knots right on the edge.
> 
> The result was beautiful! You can't tell which side is which!


I only pick up in the back loop of the slipped edge stitches, which is the way I learned from Virginia Woods Bellamy's book, Number knitting, The new all-way stretch method. No, both sides aren't [/I]identical[/I], but I like it. In use, no one has ever said that it's wrong side up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ForgetfulFi said:


> Brilliant news. Also thanks for spelling border correctly. Every time I see it written as boarder, I imagine lots of little men sleeping in the edge of my work. How creepy.
> Fiona


 :lol: :lol: Good one!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

renie60135 said:


> I was just going to ask something in this vein. I am going to double knit a baby afghan in stockinette stitch. I am concerned about rolling, the pattern I saw has to knit with both colors the first and last stitch. Do you think it would roll or could I just slip the first 2? do you think that would work? Thanks for any and all help.


I've only done simple double-knitting - two sides of stockinette with the 'purl' sides on the inside. No curling - if for no other reason than that the edges are attached to each other.


----------



## AmyKnits

Can you attach a photo, Jessica-Jean? As I said, I don't want to recommend something that doesn't work, but it does for me. Every time.... I have added all sorts of photos with all sorts of examples with all yarn and weights and it prevents the curling EVERY time.

I have also seen not only the Lichen shawl pattern, but now several others that call for this technique to prevent the edges from rolling. Several cardigans call for these slipped stitches for the edgings so that the edges remain in stockinette and to prevent curling.

The link I provided earlier explains how to do the technique and touts a non-rolling edge as well as a few others below. Most of them say to use a three stitch edge, but as you can see... I have achieved a non-roll edge with only two stitches and this technique.

All I can say is that it is worth a try!






http://happyknits.com/blog/i-cord-edging-so-simple/

http://www.verdigrisknits.com/2013/02/built-in-i-cord-perfect-edges-everytime.html

http://www.knitdarling.com/2011/i-cord-edging-tutorial/

The world's fastest knitter uses this technique, but she slips the LAST three stitches instead of the FIRST three.... same result. I noticed when done on stockinette it does not show on the front of your work. (as in all of my examples) When knitting in garter stitch, of course the three (or two as I use) slipped stitches will appear as stockinette.

http://pulsh.blogspot.com/2009/01/knitted-on-i-cord.html

This technique leaves stockinette with no obvious edge. Why else would so many people be using it if there were no advantage? There is NO change in the look of the stockinette, so there would be no reason all these people would be using and recommending it if NOT to prevent rolling of edges. Right?!

Lots of people are using it with great success. I am sorry for those of you who are having difficulty.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Double knit has, by definition, the same number of knits and purls in any given area, so it doesn't roll.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> Can you attach a photo, Jessica-Jean?


Good thing I hadn't yet ripped it out!
I just lay a sheet of paper over it on the scanner, so it's not as bright as it would be had I closed the scanner top. That wasn't an option, as it would have squashed the curling. Curl, it does. When I pulled out the needle, it coiled up like a scroll!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good thing I hadn't yet ripped it out!
> I just lay a sheet of paper over it on the scanner, so it's not as bright as it would be had I closed the scanner top. That wasn't an option, as it would have squashed the curling. Curl, it does. When I pulled out the needle, it coiled up like a scroll!


That's what mine looked like (except that I used yarn that was a tan color).


----------



## AmyKnits

lostarts said:


> That's what mine looked like (except that I used yarn that was a tan color).


Well, all I can say is that it has worked for me every time and for all the knitters who have knitted the Lichen shawl as well as those videos I attached! Also several knitters on this thread and all but two of you that have tried it.

Again, worth a try as it clearly works for some!


----------



## archer

Thank you, Amy. I have put this on one of my 3x5's. I guess this dates me, when I hear talk about data bases. I think this will be very helpful in the right situations. thank you again. archer


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Amy, I tried it on a simple lace scarf-Caron Simply Soft with a #9 needle-NO curled edges! Yippee!! Thanks


----------



## AmyKnits

Mayberry Gal said:


> Amy, I tried it on a simple lace scarf-Caron Simply Soft with a #9 needle-NO curled edges! Yippee!! Thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Irene P

I sometimes use crocheting to finish the edges, working one row of single crochet and a second row of reverse single crochet (working the single crochet from Left to Right - or Right to Left, if left handed.) This tends to give the edging a nice finish. Of course, you would use the appropriate size crochet hook to go with the kind of yarn you are knitting with.


----------



## Jenny.Wren

Thank you for this information. I assume that you add 2 stitches to each side of the pattern when you get started.


----------



## elsie lacey

Dear Amyknits,
Many thanks for your clear instructions on stockinette stitch curl prevention.


----------



## Irene P

I join the yarn and chain 1 to start since I use the single crochet.


----------



## Irene P

I join the yarn and make 1 chain to start since I will be working with the single crochet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Great tip and thank you Amy!


----------



## sanditoes48

Thanks so much for this tip!! You are always so helpful. :wink:


----------



## IndigoSpinner

OK, I knitted another swatch, and meant to get back to you on it.

I went back to the original instructions just in case I had made a mistake. I intended to take a photo, but it's late at night and I intended to reply before this, and I'm just too tired to take a photo.

It still rolls just as much as if I hadn't done anything on the edge. I really don't see how it could possibly do anything else.

I've knitted a garter stitch border and seed stitch border and other kinds of borders on stockinette stitch, and the borders don't roll, but as soon as you get to the stockinette stitch, that rolls, no matter what kind of border you put on it. I don't see how you could think that putting I-cord on the edge would make it stop rolling. And I can't believe that anybody who actually tries this would think it works.

Although, the item you were originally knitting seemed to have about a 45 degree angle for the edge. An edge that runs at about 45 degrees on stockinette won't roll, so maybe that's what's happening. The angle means the sides are trying to turn under, but it's equally an end, and that tries to turn up, so the two tendencies cancel each other out, and it's easy to make that edge lie flat.

If you knit with a slightly larger needle, it will roll less. If you steam block stockinette, it will roll less.

But stockinette rolls. Putting an I-cord on the edge doesn't stop it.


----------



## stirfry

lostarts said:


> OK, I knitted another swatch, and meant to get back to you on it.
> 
> I went back to the original instructions just in case I had made a mistake. I intended to take a photo, but it's late at night and I intended to reply before this, and I'm just too tired to take a photo.
> 
> It still rolls just as much as if I hadn't done anything on the edge. I really don't see how it could possibly do anything else.
> 
> I've knitted a garter stitch border and seed stitch border and other kinds of borders on stockinette stitch, and the borders don't roll, but as soon as you get to the stockinette stitch, that rolls, no matter what kind of border you put on it. I don't see how you could think that putting I-cord on the edge would make it stop rolling. And I can't believe that anybody who actually tries this would think it works.
> 
> Although, the item you were originally knitting seemed to have about a 45 degree angle for the edge. An edge that runs at about 45 degrees on stockinette won't roll, so maybe that's what's happening. The angle means the sides are trying to turn under, but it's equally an end, and that tries to turn up, so the two tendencies cancel each other out, and it's easy to make that edge lie flat.
> 
> If you knit with a slightly larger needle, it will roll less. If you steam block stockinette, it will roll less.
> 
> But stockinette rolls. Putting an I-cord on the edge doesn't stop it.


I gave up trying to knit my Harry Potter scarf in stockinette and am doing it in rib stitch. I looks great. No rolling and the colors blend in nicely on both sides. No matter what I tried with the stocking stitch it rolled.


----------



## damemary

Thanks for sharing Amy.


----------



## FearNoKnit

Hi Amy, the pattern really sparks my interest and I'd like to try it. Can you tell me where to find it? Also, I tried your instructions on a swatch and it worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## AmyKnits

Barbara2010 said:


> Hi Amy, the pattern really sparks my interest and I'd like to try it. Can you tell me where to find it? Also, I tried your instructions on a swatch and it worked for me. Thanks!


Thanks for letting me know!!! I just used this technique on another baby cardigan and it worked fabulously, again.

There seem to be a couple (2 exactly) who have tried and have not seen a difference... still trying to figure out what they are doing wrong.

Anyways, the original pattern I discovered this technique on was the Lichen Shawl available on Ravelry.

However, since learning this technique, I have found it on MANY patterns as well as a HUGE selection of videos explaining how to use the same or similar technique to keep stockinette from rolling. I did not discover this... there are apparently countless of pattern designers who are using this technique and a multitude of videos demonstrating using this (or a version of this) technique to prevent stockinette from curling.... I just passed it onto my KP friends.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynVPR

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lebellue

Amy, this is very interesting! Thanks! I will bookmark to try sometime. Hope it will work for me!

Here is a website describing different possible stockinette edge treatments to keep from curling. 
http://wildharedaily.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/82908-melissa-the-scarf-stockinette-edge-treatments/


----------



## damemary

Amy, I think of you as the knitting guru. Thanks for taking time to share and make us all a little better.


----------



## Finnsbride

Wonderfully useful tip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## user102348

Someone is a genius!


----------



## Irene P

Thank you for sharing this. I am toying with trying each method just to see what happens with the edgings. It will be a good way to use up leftover yarn (and maybe turn into a pillow or an afghan).


----------



## GemsByGranny

I just found your post. Good hint! This problem has troubled me for years but I thought there was no cure. 'Can't be done', I thought. BUT - Never say 'can't'. Thank-you.


----------



## Lrushefsky

I have seen slip 1 before, I wonder if slipping 2 makes more of a difference. Sometime a different cast on my also help in reducing rolling. Thanks for the pictures. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## mrb123

I wonder is there a solution for those of us using knitting machines?


----------



## Bea 465

mrb123 said:


> I wonder is there a solution for those of us using knitting machines?


I was wondering the same thing myself. Just haven't had a chance to try it out. If you or someone else tries it, please let us know if it worked.


----------



## loiswood

I actually USE stockinette when I want a roll -- a roll neck, roll cuffs, whatever. I just do nothing but stockinette -- and it rolls! Granted the roll is at the live edge, not the side edges -- but -- that's how I get my rolled tops and bottoms. Good luck -- the scarf is lovely.


----------



## mtnmama67

YES,have used a couple of different methods.Will send a post tomorrow..past my bedtime!! <G>


----------



## farmkiti

This is a great tip! As a beginning knitter I have shied away from stockinette because I have been concerned about all the curling. Just didn't want to deal with it. Now I see there IS a way to deal with it! How cool is that! I have put this tip on my reading list.


----------



## craftyone51

I too have bookmarked. Will have to try it out for myself. I'm excited. Thanks, Amy.


----------



## taborhills

Thanks, Amy,for your wonderful-as-usual post.


----------



## TLL

Chrissy said:


> Well done Amy :thumbup: :thumbup: and thank you for sharing with us. :thumbup:


Thank you, Amy.


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Teeple

Thanks for the great tip Amy, have it bookmarked.


----------



## esther irons

wow


----------



## mrsbee03

What a great tip! Hope I can remember it when I need it.


----------



## dpicanco

Thank you Amy. You are always so good to share! Will definitely try this next time.


----------



## judymiss

mrb123 said:


> I wonder is there a solution for those of us using knitting machines?


Diana Sullivan uses the slip stitch edges in her book Enchanted Edgings.

I knit Diana's scarf pattern with the slipped stitch edges. My scarf had a very slight curl, but I liked the edge. I also liked not having to use the garter carriage or transfer edge stitches back and forth from the ribber.


----------



## Katieknits

Very cool. I've always had to add a border. This is a great tip. Thank you. &#128077;


----------



## Laniebp

This is great to know but a little late for me knitting a scarf. I knitted the first three stitches at the beginning and at the end of the row but still have curling. The rest is stockinette stitch. I thought it was supposed to help but it is not at all. Next time I will try Amy's method...........thanks!


----------



## damemary

AmyKnits said:


> I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
> On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front
> 
> I have never seen a pattern written this way before.
> 
> Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself.
> 
> This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!
> 
> As you can see from the photos... with a small number of stitches (beginning of piece) or a larger number of stitches (on the cord) there is no rolling of the stockinette. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you so much for including a link to an answer to an age-old problem.


----------



## betty boivin

Thank you amy!


----------



## Metrogal

Wow who knew? Thanks!


----------



## Lee Carlson

THANKS! So nice of you to share. We need things like that.


----------



## AmyKnits

http://wildharedaily.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/82908-melissa-the-scarf-stockinette-edge-treatments/


----------



## Tamishc

Thanks for sharing this, Amy! What a great tip!


----------



## FastFingers

Amy, thank you so much for this information and pictures. I am working on a vest to use up all the left over balls of yarn from other projects, just stringing them together. I am using the garter stitch throughout so that when I weave in the ends there won't be any bulging in the stitches, it is all bulges and bumps. the problem I have is at the bottom of the vest, the opening edges have curled, both in opposite directions. What can I do to prevent this happening in the future and is there a way to correct the present problem without starting over?


----------



## tamarque

This seems to be a mini-I-cord and it has a neat appearance.


----------



## Roses and cats

Thank you so much for this. I prefer to knit stockinette, but get frustrated when it rolls.


----------



## vssof2003

Hi I have seen this before. I do not understand what it is or how to do it. I have read the instructions but still do not understand how to do it. Were do find the instructions ? your help is very helpful thanks in advance.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

Amazing! New one on me, and here I thought I'd heard it all...
Thanks for sharing this one - without the photo I'd have thought you were kidding&#128516;. After all - stockinette that doesn't roll is truly a "knitting urban legend"!


----------



## SouthernGirl

great article with decorative ways

thanks


----------



## seacat

I like that edge too, I think it's an icord edge


----------



## damemary

Thank you for the link. Great finishes.



AmyKnits said:


> http://wildharedaily.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/82908-melissa-the-scarf-stockinette-edge-treatments/


----------



## tamarque

The true test will be a simple SS scarf with this edge.


----------



## AmyKnits

For Roses and Cats...... (Can't post photos on a PM)

This is my husband's cardigan knitted in stockinette stitch. I used this technique to prevent the edges from curling. Yes, it WILL stop curling after I pick up and knit the front band..... However it will be much easier to pick up those stitches neatly and evenly with flat edges!

I have used this technique on far too many projects to count with great success!

Happy knitting


----------



## MiaAndme

Unless I am missing something, I have a question about the following. 

If the edges are curling on a garment that is to be stitched together, the seam eliminates the curl on the edge. 
So the difference of 1/2" on a small swatch makes a difference in the final measurement. Adding the number of stitches to compensate would most likely be required. 
I can see where added stitches may not be required on a scarf, or item that will not be seamed to another garment edge.


----------



## Glendasue

Thank you, Amy. I will try this when I get home.

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## LadyBug 2014

Wish I had known before I started my scarf----but will certainly do that on my next project. Thanks you for the info.


----------



## tamarque

Mia and Me--your point is well taken. All that is needed is a lip stitch to help facilitate picking up stitches for a band.

Can say I recently did a scarf and used a built-in I-cord which is a 3 stitch version of what Amy presented here. It helped hold the fabric but not completely. The 2-stitch edge will also still curl but maybe not as much as usual.

It seems we need to remember the origin of SS--it was to knit in a tube as for stockings. Curling was desirable in that application. And so it was for mittens or pullover sweaters, etc.


----------



## jktkcully5311563

That's the one! &#128077; I'm so grateful!!!


----------



## stormwys

I just tried this, and it did not work. My scarf still looks like a tube and the edges feel thick. =(


----------



## IndigoSpinner

It didn't work for me, either.

Basically, stockinette stitch rolls.

You can put a border on it in a stitch that doesn't roll, and that border won't roll. But the stockinette stitch will still continue to roll.

You can lessen the roll with certain fibers by steam blocking, with varying success.


----------



## stormwys

lostarts said:


> It didn't work for me, either.
> 
> Basically, stockinette stitch rolls.
> 
> You can put a border on it in a stitch that doesn't roll, and that border won't roll. But the stockinette stitch will still continue to roll.
> 
> You can lessen the roll with certain fibers by steam blocking, with varying success.


I feel that most scarf patterns look weird with a border. This scarf of mine is the Lovely Leaf Lace Scarf by Purl Soho, using bulky yarn on US11 needles. I knitted it very loosely and it still rolls like a mofo (sorry, *language*!!!). I'm just baffled how this edging method works for some and not for others. They must be doing something right. What is their secret???


----------



## IndigoSpinner

stormwys said:


> I feel that most scarf patterns look weird with a border. This scarf of mine is the Lovely Leaf Lace Scarf by Purl Soho, using bulky yarn on US11 needles. I knitted it very loosely and it still rolls like a mofo (sorry, *language*!!!). I'm just baffled how this edging method works for some and not for others. They must be doing something right. What is their secret???


I think the reason it worked for the original poster was that she was putting the edging on something that was increasing on both sides.

So, because of the diagonal, the edge was trying to curl up from the bottom and under from the sides at the same time, and they sort of canceled each other out. There was no bottom to roll up, and the top was still on the needles which tended to hold it in place and prevent it from rolling up. Plus, if you look at the photo posted, it was a very small sample.

But when you switch to something that has vertical sides, even in a small swatch, it rolls because the I-cord really doesn't do anything to prevent it.

I knitted a small square swatch with I-cord edges, as directed, and it rolled like crazy.

Most of the others that were happy about it didn't try it.


----------



## stormwys

I saw that she posted a sample of her square swatch, and it wasn't curling........... Man, this is driving me nuts lol!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

stormwys said:


> I saw that she posted a sample of her square swatch, and it wasn't curling........... Man, this is driving me nuts lol!


Well, try it for yourself. Knit a swatch. See if it works.


----------



## knit-knit

Can hardly wait to knit a scarf so I can try this. THANKS for sharing!


----------



## mirl56

stormwys said:


> I saw that she posted a sample of her square swatch, and it wasn't curling........... Man, this is driving me nuts lol!


they probably took the pic right after blocking, so it still held it's uncurl. Also to consider - what fiber did they use? 100% wool will block to flat/uncurl.

Inevitably some time later I bet it did start to curl up.


----------



## cindye6556

Funny how a topic started over 3 years ago is seeing the light of day once again.


----------



## ute4kp

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4574334/


----------



## IndigoSpinner

cindye6556 said:


> Funny how a topic started over 3 years ago is seeing the light of day once again.


It's seeing the light of day because of wishful thinking.

*It doesn't work.*

The reason the sample in the photo doesn't roll is that the edges are at an angle, _not_ because of the narrow I-cord edging!

Looking at the right side of stockinet stitch, the bottom and top roll _UP_ and the sides roll _UNDER._ When your edges are at an angle, they have the roll of the top fighting against the roll of the side, and they tend to be more stable. If you use the same tip to add an I-cord to an edge with no increases and decreases, _it still rolls!_

The people who love this suggestion are the people who read it and don't try it and believe what was said about it. The people who have tried it realize it _doesn't work!_ If you read the whole thing, you'll see that there are some people who have tried it and spoke up.

Wishful thinking seems to be the prevailing emotion here.


----------



## cindye6556

IndigoSpinner said:


> It's seeing the light of day because of wishful thinking.
> 
> The people who love this suggestion are the people who read it and don't try it and believe what was said about it. The people who have tried it realize it _doesn't work!_ If you read the whole thing, you'll see that there are some people who have tried it and spoke up.
> 
> Wishful thinking seems to be the prevailing emotion here.


That or just maybe a minion's or alters's way of getting someone's and _ expert advice_ front and center once again. I'm sure you noticed who the original poster was in '13.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

cindye6556 said:


> That or just maybe a minion's or alters's way of getting someone's and _ expert advice_ front and center once again. I'm sure you noticed who the original poster was in '13.


Yes, I remembered that Amy posted it before things got ugly.

Without even having to check.

Whatever you think of her, I believe in taking advice based on the value and validity of the advice, regardless of who gave it to me.

Most of the advice that Amy gave was good advice. I know that her detractors allege that her good advice was plagiarized. It was still good advice. I really don't want to get into that at all.

I think she attempted to give good advice. I don't think she was trying to lead anyone astray, here. She just didn't realize the fact that the edges were angled and that's what made the difference.

I'm trying to remain entirely neutral on the Amy situation.


----------



## Fluteplayer7

That's a great tip!


----------



## ute4kp

Oh lawdy.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Try this for yourself before you believe it!


----------



## saucecav

If your just slipping those two stitches each row, how do you get length?
I'm new at this; but just started a sweater.


----------



## saucecav

Thank you.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

saucecav said:


> If your just slipping those two stitches each row, how do you get length?
> I'm new at this; but just started a sweater.


You only slip the first two stitches on each row. Those stitches are knitted (or purled) on the next row. You only get half the number of rows on the edges, but they stretch out, partly because of the yarn that goes across the space where these two stitches are when you slip them. That yarn for slipping across the back slides into the last two stitches of the previous row and makes a short I-cord that's slightly looser than the other stitches in the row, but stretches out to be a sturdy, non-stretchy edge.

You still work the rest of the stitches in the row.

If you try it, you'll find it makes a nice finished edge.

If you're working in stockinet stitch, though, it will still roll, unless you're making the edge at a 45-degree angle, like where this was tried. What helps to prevent it from rolling is the angled edge.

If you're looking at the knit side of stockinette, the sides try to roll under, and the top and bottom try to roll up.

If the edge is at a 45-degree angle, each edge stitch is trying to roll _up_ because it's an edge stitch, but trying to roll _down_ at the same time because it's also a top or bottom stitch.

But even though the edge doesn't want to roll, the stockinet that's used throughout still wants to roll. The diagonal edge may or may not keep it from rolling. Knitting with a needle that's way too big for the yarn will also help minimize rolling, but will affect your gauge.

Try it out for yourself.


----------



## IrisV50

[No message]


----------

